# Film School Suggestions?



## mohawkwindmill (Feb 2, 2013)

I am hoping to apply to film school this year and have started doing research on various school.  The problem is no film school website is going to say anything bad about itself, and most aren't straight forward about the good either.

Figured I'd get some advice straight from the horses mouth, film students.  You guys seem like a good community.  What suggestions do you have.  I have a few parameters.

1) I want an MFA, not an bachelors.

2) I want to direct, but I also love writing film so I want a good screenwriting program.

3) I want to make films, so I want a school with good equipment and lots of experienced staff to teach me how to use it.  I don't want a theory school, I want a practice school. 

4) I want to make creative, artistic, narrative films, not experimental pieces or Hollywood block busters.

5) I want a school that's amateur friendly.  I've been writing film for a while but only have limited experience with directing or camera work. 

6) I'd like to be in an area with lots of film stuff going on.  

7) I'd be willing to go abroad, but I'm terrible with language so they'd have to be classes in English.

Sorry if this is kind of long.  I was just hoping for advice.  I hate searching blind, and you guys seem to know what you're talking about.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 2, 2013)

USC, UCLA, NYU, Columbia.

Personally, I am not a fan of UCLA's program.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 2, 2013)

Also Chapman.
you're not going to learn the technicalities, but you'll learn the art and style.
During my time there I made atleast 4 films (1 interterm, 2 cycles, 1 thesis) as well as smaller projects (1st year stuff.. about 5 or 6 films.)

You will also be required to be on set to help out the 2nd years and then be on your set for your cycle films and so on and so forth. 
I learned various different positions while i was on set from 2nd ac to script supervision. It's up to you to learn more. The options are there but you have to pursue it. 
You won't be nagged, you wont be reminded.


----------



## mohawkwindmill (Feb 2, 2013)

I know all they schools you've mentioned.

I'm applying to NYU, I'd love to get in there, but I hear it's competitive.  Also while I'd love to live in NY I'm not sure I could swing it.  I'm lucky in that I can afford film school due to a college fund my obscure great grandfather left me, but I can only use it for school, not living expenses, and NY is hella expensive.  A film school with some kind of graduate housing would be optimal since then I could use the fund to pay my rent.

Chapman actually does sound really cool.  Only thing is the location.  I like city living and Chapman's kinda out there.  Though if it really is the best for me I'll happily make that sacrifice.

Despite wanting to be in film I don't really want to be in LA.  Been to LA, hated it.  No offense to LAites.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 2, 2013)

Chapman is in the OC so it's something around 45mins from LA. It's a really nice area in general and you'll be avoiding the terrible traffic.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 2, 2013)

Mohawk, if you want to make films you are going to have to live in LA or NY. 

The commute from Orange is about an hour and a half in traffic. Business hours for most production companies is from 9am - 7pm, so you will not be avoiding any traffic if you want to work in the industry.


----------



## avid spots (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Mohawk, I am also preparing my application for film school of next year. These are the three schools that I am preparing for: Columbia School of the Arts, LMU and Chapman (all for screenwriting). 

Columbia is my first choice because one I love New York. Two, I really dig their creative ideology, which is we tell stories that push boundaries. Three, they don't require a minimum GPA or GRE score. In terms of a flaw (insert better word), I would say that Columbia is one of the most competitive schools to apply to.

Chapman and LMU are both my safe schools, which doesn't really mean too much. When I say safe, I basically just mean that I wouldn't mind going to these schools (if I am accepted). The downside to both is that they require a minimum GPA and GRE (if you don't satisfy their GPA requirements). 

Best of luck and hopefully we are able to stay in contact as the year progress and deadlines approach. 

-avid spots


----------



## brittak (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds to me like you're describing UT. It's a great city with lots of indie filmmaking going on. Tons of hands-on experience, and a place where people are making true independent narrative films. Not only that, but they're more than willing to let Production-track students take writing classes -- I've managed to take at least one almost every semester I've been here. Plus, Austin is a delight if you're looking for the anti-LA.


----------

